# Games that made you cry



## Mega Wolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, here was a good question I saw on another forum.

Have there ever been moments in gaming that made you cry?

I'm not talking about "I Laughed so hard, I cried!", or, "This game is so bad I cried!", I mean really cry, as in sad moments or something like that.

Be sure to say what it was in the game that made you do so.


----------



## DavidN (Jan 31, 2007)

Major spoilers for SH3 down here, by the way. Although you should expect that from this thread.

.
.
.
.

Harry's death in Silent Hill 3 really stands out to me. It was made all the more emotional because you'd guided him through the whole nightmare of the first game and finally survived it... and suddenly you discover that he's just been killed anyway a few years later.


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 31, 2007)

only one that really did it was Crono dying in Chrono Trigger.
it ws the first time In any game I played that the main character 'died' (it's arguable because of the body switch later on) but that made me tear...

partly cause all my good gear was on him *cries*


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 1, 2007)

SH3 had that feeling but I was like "Awe shit, he's dead??? Who killed him???"

I got all teary eyed way back playing EVO when all the dinosaurs were going extinct.


----------



## Manacat (Feb 1, 2007)

Xenogears has a few dismal moments.

I've only played Breath of Fire I and II but the main villain killing two of the characters before a cheering crowd of religious cultists did it to me.  The translation was rather clunky but that scene was outright shocking to me.

Final Fantasy has done it a few times, but I don't remember exactly why because it's been so long.  The whole FFVII thing didn't do it to me because I knew way in advance that it was happening due to a magazine that had screenshots and showed a "tragic scene."

More recently with FFXII:
MAJOR FFXII SPOILERS:
When Judge Drace calls out Vayne for murdering the emperor and Gabranth is ordered to kill her was the most chilling scene I've seen in a Final Fantasy in a long time, or perhaps ever.  Gabranth doesn't want to kill her but she tells him to play along and do it, so that he can protect Larsa.  That's the most recent thing I can think of that did it to me.


----------



## Thrivis (Feb 1, 2007)

I cried all over the end of Metal Gear Solid 3. I'm wierd. 

Didn't really cry over anything else... I usually play games while doing other things, so even if something would usually make me cry, I'm not paying enough attention to care lol. MGS 3 is the exception since that thing is a piece of genius. =O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2007)

Ookami.

Seriously, that's the only game that will make you cry on a piece of (demonic) paper.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven't actually cried at a video game (unless tears of frustration count) but the end of Ico had me misting up. It's the role-reversal of Yorda and Ico with that song in the background that does it.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 1, 2007)

Final Fantasy X's ending. Just like wiki states it, it's pretty tragic.


----------



## Option7 (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never played a game that I thought was 'sad'. However, sometimes I get to a point on a game that is nigh impossible to get past and I try so many times I'm nearly brought to tears (I'm sure someone here knows what I mean).


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 1, 2007)

The ending of Terranigma. It just got to me for some reason.


----------



## Os (Feb 1, 2007)

possible spoiler alert

-

-

-

-

-

you've been warned.

FFVI, after the destruction of the planet, Celes' tragic turn of events touched me pretty hard.


----------



## soundhound (Feb 1, 2007)

Pong makes me cry.


----------



## Os (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay for pong! i mean.... *wimper* pong.....


----------



## DavidN (Feb 1, 2007)

Absolutely, Os - the English translation tried to gloss over that bit of FFVI, but it was clear what it really was.


----------



## Magica (Feb 1, 2007)

Well let's see, from what I can remember.

-Final Fantasy VIII.  I bawled my head off when Eyes on Me was first played when Squall and Rinoa were on the Ragnarok, and again on the ending credits.
-Final Fantasy IX.  At the end when Melodies of Life was playing.

-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.  I cried a bit at the ending, but not as much.

-Sonic Adventure 2.  Again, I bawled my head off after Shadow "died" after him and Sonic fought Final Hazard.


----------



## K-Red (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm desperately trying to think of one, and am comming up blank. (I've spent 15 minutes on this.)
The only thing that comes close to it is when I was playing Nethack for almost two hours, my dog still alive, and I had to kill it for food. I actually did get a little sentamental about it. The really depressing part was when I only got the Cheap Plastic Imitation Amulet of Yendor after devouring the pooch.


----------



## Growly (Feb 2, 2007)

Several times through Chrono Trigger, my favorite game of all time.
The characters I relate to so well, and it's just a masterpiece... the writing, the music, the gameplay... I am so enamoured with it! Lucca and Robo make the most awesomely sweet pairing ever. <3


----------



## Growly (Feb 2, 2007)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> only one that really did it was Crono dying in Chrono Trigger.
> it ws the first time In any game I played that the main character 'died' (it's arguable because of the body switch later on) but that made me tear...
> 
> partly cause all my good gear was on him *cries*



Glad I'm not the only one. *passes you a tissue*
The end made my cry most of all... well, my ending anyways, there's like 10 different ones you can get to depending on what you do.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 2, 2007)

Xenogears. Because Miang's a bitch.


----------



## Myoti (Feb 3, 2007)

> The ending of Terranigma. It just got to me for some reason.


Ditto. That's so far the only one that got me close to tears.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 11, 2007)

Shadow Of The Colossus is the only video game in my life to do such to me. I cried three times in the game. It stands to this day as one of my all time favorite games.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 11, 2007)

Never cried but a few parts in Beyond Good & Evil stired up emotions.


----------



## Charha (Feb 11, 2007)

Planescape Torment. It's an awesome RPG with a well-written storyline. The game surprised me several times on different levels... And yeah, it even made me shed a few tears. I couldn't help getting attached to the NPCs.


----------



## Seras (Feb 11, 2007)

I loved Okami, there were a few sad parts in the game.. that game draws you in x.x  
I cried when you loss Aeris in FFVII


			
				WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Ookami.
> 
> Seriously, that's the only game that will make you cry on a piece of (demonic) paper.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> I loved Okami, there were a few sad parts in the game.. that game draws you in x.xÂ Â
> I cried when you loss Aeris in FFVII









Hate me if you want, but I think thats just how it went down.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 12, 2007)

i don't know a lot of games that made me cry but mario brothers games kinda made me cry a bit from losing the game that was some great memories.


----------



## Earn_BlackHeart (Feb 12, 2007)

What made me cry... huh...

The beginning of Majora's Mask... WTF?! Link's actually looking for Navi!? Am I actually looking for that fairy?!!!!1! Â¬.Â¬

but I can't think of any other games that made me cry... give me a sec


----------



## Seras (Feb 12, 2007)

LoL Mega ^_^


----------



## Kiniel (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't say that any game has actually made me cry, although there is one moment in Final Fantasy X where you discover the sphere Yuna made for... after the fact.  If any videogame moment was _going_ to make me cry, it was that.  It came pretty close.

And actually, there is one part in The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past when you grab the Master Sword and Zelda calls out to you telepathically, and shortly thereafter you meet the priest in the sanctuary immediately before he dies.  That part made me cry when I was really young.  Poor sanctuary man...


----------



## psu3doreal (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I haven't outright *cried* during a game, but a few things have made my eyes water:
Kingdom Hearts II: Pretty much every dramatic part of the game, but especially at the very end of Roxas' chapter, because he was such an awesome character, and it sucked seeing his "life" end like that; and after the emotional rollercoaster that was the ending when I realized it was all over.
Shadow of the Colossus: When you take down the colossus on the platform in the middle of the lake. It was so beautiful... I couldn't believe that I'd had to "kill" something so majestic.
Chrono Trigger, when you find out about the condition of the people in the future and what caused it. Screw photorealistic graphics, that thing had me simultaneously terrified and despondent. Shows you don't need a next-gen system to make something outstanding


----------



## Ludren (Feb 15, 2007)

Possible Spoiler I guess
......
........
........
..............
........
.....
....
On Resident Evil 1: Remake, The scene when Rebbecca Chambers gets killed by a hunter.
On Resident Evil CV: Steves death scene, horribly sad.


----------



## darkdoomer (Feb 18, 2007)

Simcity.
Bowser did the 9/11
;_;


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont think I put in mine, so I guess I should.

I've had a few moments, but the one I always remember was the end of the first chapter of Final Fantasy Tactics, when the main character talks about how when it came right down to it, he dropped everything and ran. For some reason that really tore me appart.

 ;.;


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ludren said:
			
		

> Possible Spoiler I guess
> ......
> ........
> ........
> ...



Oh yeah, that made me cry, when Steve died. I've also cried during some scenes in Breath Of Fire 3. Mostly if I cry during a game, I get pissed off after, because mostly it's scenes where someone get's killed by evil and I want to get revenge.


----------



## youkai-hime (Mar 1, 2007)

Shadow of the Colossus
:<
twas not fair!!!


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought I'd commented on this one already...oh well...

The ending of Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater made me cry. I have to say it was the most moving thing I've ever seen in a video game.


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 1, 2007)

youkai-hime said:
			
		

> Shadow of the Colossus
> :<
> twas not fair!!!



Too true! *shakes fist at air*

The only one I remember? The end of The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Ah, that was such a perfectly bittersweet ending. Of course, I also had the pride of holding my firstborn child in my chest at the same time from beating such an awesome game, so woe be to my first child.

"I think I should be feeling something right now, shouldn't I? ....Oooh, right, that one time..."


----------



## Ylm (Mar 1, 2007)

Super Metroid
possible spoiler if you care
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Why, little metroid that turned giant? Why did you have to die ): I loved you you gave me the ~hyper beam~ ;_;

I was a little kid when I beat this and I became angry at Mother Brain ):<


----------



## Zippo (Mar 2, 2007)

Usually when I get a good ass stomping in Tetris on the 17th level >.<

-Z


----------



## Razzor (Mar 2, 2007)

Well for some reason I'm having lots of trouble remembering which game it was that really really made me cry...  I remember seeing the scene and just...  Thinking,"Oh my god....  Why...?"
Now what the hell was it...  *Hits self on the head*  This is going to harass me all night...

Well I know the end of Drakengard kinda touched me, seeing the dragon, for one thing having never cared about anyone but herself, now wanted to give her life for humanity...  And did...

Ahhh the other one...  Meh!  Hell I give up.....


----------



## Hakar (Mar 3, 2007)

The ending of Fallout did it for me.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 3, 2007)

Which one did you get? (Although I'm not entirely sure how different they are from each other).


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 3, 2007)

Mario Brothers

Toad: "We're sorry, but your princess is out partying at ANOTHER castle!"
Toad: "Please go through another near-death experiance to see me again later"
Peach: "Hey Mario! Thanks for saving me! Your reward....hmmm...riches? Sex? Food?"
Mario: "I know! Make the game 4x as hard!"
Peach: "OK!"
Me: *Sniff*


----------



## ~ArkoudoGatos~ (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't really remember...I have some trouble remembering stuff...I only remember few...

I cried at the ending of Kingdom Hearts 1...I dunno,it was touching,and I couldn't believe it was all over...And at the ending of KH:Com...
I always get emotional when I watch a KH ending...
(I think I got that feeling with the ending of Legend of Dragoon,but I don't think I cried)
I strongly think other Videogames have made me cry but I really can't remember any more right now...


----------



## Purplecat (Mar 4, 2007)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> The ending of Terranigma. It just got to me for some reason.


Well, the Terranigma made me feel uncomfortable as well towards the end. << I didn't exactly cry, but it was kinda... uncomfortable.


----------



## Ylm (Mar 4, 2007)

Hakar said:
			
		

> The ending of Fallout did it for me.



Yeah, I didn't cry, but still ):<

)))):<


----------



## Mezerian (Mar 10, 2007)

When you died in wing commander on the snes, they'd hold a little funeral for you and The way that the casket floated off into space, It used to really get to me. 
I saw it when I was 8 and cried really hard. :roll:
lol...


----------



## Razzor (Mar 10, 2007)

~ArkoudoGatos~ said:
			
		

> I can't really remember...I have some trouble remembering stuff...I only remember few...
> 
> I cried at the ending of Kingdom Hearts 1...I dunno,it was touching,and I couldn't believe it was all over...And at the ending of KH:Com...
> I always get emotional when I watch a KH ending...
> ...



Hmm...  I dunno why I forgot that, but it got me too.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2007)

Starcraft made me cry. It was so long ago... I want to say when Fenix died? Or Tassadar?

bah... I don't even remember now. I didn't 'cry', but got all choked up. lol... to cry over starcraft... SC wasn't even like an rpg where you get so desperately attached to characters.


----------



## Razzor (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh I remember...Â Â I got choked up about one of the characters in Baldur's Gate II
I forget which one but one of them die, and I had grown attached to him...Â Â I think it was Yoshima...


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Starcraft made me cry. It was so long ago... I want to say when Fenix died? Or Tassadar?
> 
> bah... I don't even remember now. I didn't 'cry', but got all choked up. lol... to cry over starcraft... SC wasn't even like an rpg where you get so desperately attached to characters.



I did not cry but the opening sequence of the expansion of the game was pretty sad, the whole scene with the Marines in the trench fighting off the zerg with that sad music playing, and the marine runs out of ammo just to see his ride taking off, leaving him to the zerg.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 12, 2007)

The ending for Metal Gear : Snake Eater recently made me cry...but then it doesn't take much it seems <- is sappy.


----------



## Arsonos (Mar 12, 2007)

Never really been moved to tears by a game, which is strange. I really don't play too many games so it doens't count i guess.

I cry when music is really good, and I cry when I watch horses play in the snow... But videogames not so much.


----------



## Drakee (Mar 18, 2007)

Im probably sad for it but FFX's ending really made me cry ;~; Felt bad when they fought so hard to be togheter and he ended up sacrificing himself anyway


----------



## Seydaschu (Mar 18, 2007)

Elite Beat Agents!  If the Christmas level didn't make you cry, then you are some kind of monster.  Trauma Center also brought some out, too.  And, though not tears, Phoenix Wright was quite an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 19, 2007)

The ending to Kingdom Hearts did it to me. Such an ending it was. I dunno what other games did it. Since I usually play games like Burnout and Half-life, I dobht there are many.


----------



## Merilon (Mar 20, 2007)

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, The Longest Journey (the first one, not DreamFall), Morrowind, Oni, Fallout, Heretic Kingdoms: The Inquisition, Kingdom Hearts, Company of Heros.


----------



## Zephyer (Mar 21, 2007)

FFVII Got me twice. Both the death of Aeris, and when RedXIII found out the truth about his father...


----------



## darkchukkz (Apr 8, 2007)

Tombraider Chronicles

Well I havenÂ´t cried directly but I was a bit...
Anyone remember that first level, with the manor? Lara can balance on a HIGH wall... and I did make her jump too short...

So she fell down, a "SHRIEK" was heard (and a silent crack, but that was maybe my imagination) and she was laying on the street, with a strangely twisted pose...

I was like: ... O_O; OMGYOUKILLEDHER!

Mumbled sorry (Really!!!), turned out the PC (I donÂ´t remember if I bothered shutting it down correctly) and went into bed, in some state of minor shock. 

Next time this happened I wasnÂ´t so shocked anymore, but the first time was hell! XD
ThatÂ´s why I refuse to play this game with my niece, she really likes Lara. But no. Definitely. LOL


----------



## Roman_Jars (Apr 9, 2007)

Incoming spoilers!!!

-

-

-

-

-

-

Suikoden 2: When the leader of the white knights kills Nanami.
Tales of destiny: When you kill Leon.
And also the ending of metal gear solid 3


----------



## DPAK (Apr 9, 2007)

Seydaschu said:
			
		

> Elite Beat Agents!  If the Christmas level didn't make you cry, then you are some kind of monster.


Yes. That really strucka chord with me... especially since my dad died when I was little. But it had some extermeley funny scenes if you did 'bad' on certain sections.... 



			
				Zephyer said:
			
		

> FFVII Got me twice. Both the death of Aeris, and when RedXIII found out the truth about his father...


The Red XIII scene was sad. Aeris didn't phase me though. I was (and still am) sad over the fact you have to beat Sephiroth (GAWD, I'm such a fangirl).

Other than that.... Katamari Damacy... when you work so hard to roll up a big "star" and the old man says "Oh? You can do much bigger!"  T^T


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 9, 2007)

Not /cry/, but I did feel really weird after Shadow of the Colossus.

Even just defeating some of the colossi left me feeling odd. D:


----------



## FoxxJ (Apr 10, 2007)

Call of Duty, that ending was kinda dramatic, made me tear.
Shadow of the Collosus, for obvious reasons.
...
...
Nothing Else.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 10, 2007)

When Starfox 64 first came out (I was 11), the fight with Andross made me cry.  It was the way Fox screamed, since earlier on when Pigma says "Daddy screamed real good before he died" I sort of made that connection that now Fox died just like his dad.  That really got to me for some reason.


----------



## themocaw (Apr 16, 2007)

Many Spoilers Ahead.












1. Elite Beat Agents: "You're the Inspiration." (Christmas Level).  The first time I played it through, I could barely see the beats because my eyes were all misty.  So I screwed up.  And then it turns out her daddy never returned, and ten years later, Lucy has become an embittered, depressed teenager because the EBA wasn't elite enough to let her Daddy come back and keep his promise.  Related: the "Over the Distance" level from Ouendan, where you play as a ghost trying to tell his wife, "I love you, don't forget me."

2. Chrono Trigger: several moments, including: Chrono's death and Marle leaping into his arms when he comes back, Lucca revisiting the past, Frog making a vow on Cyrus' grave to finish what he started.

3. Chrono Cross: Many moments.  Seeing what happened to the CT crew for one, but the ending especially.

4. Baldur's Gate II: The moment when your lover (Aerie for my first run) gets kidnapped, turned into a vampire, and forced to fight you.  You have to kill them and revive them on the altar of the sun god.  The first time I played it through, Anomen was weilding the Mace of Disruption and hit Aerie, gibbing her so she couldn't be rezzed.  I immediately reloaded from an old save: I had to redo the entire last dungeon, but I didn't care, damn it. 

5. Terranigma: "Wait, you mean after all that, my reward is I'm going to disappear?  And you're going to give me one last happy day in the illusion of my home town?  Fuck you, Light Gaia, fuck you."

6. Suikoden: Your faithful butler sacrificing himself to save you, sealing himself in with a bunch of monsters that eat him alive.

7. Realizing that there will not be a sequel to "Beyond Good and Evil."


----------



## hal1989 (Apr 27, 2007)

Metal gear Solid: When Sniper Wolf died.

Metal Gear Solid 2: When Emma died.

Devil May Cry: When Trish died.

Well, most of the dead scenes made me cry. :cry:


----------



## Fernin (Apr 28, 2007)

Shadow of the Colossus made me a little teary when I took down a few of the the more peaceful Colosi, but I didn't actually get really upset to Agro fell from the bridge near the end. that got me upset and in the mood to completely fuck up the last Colosi.

I got a bit upset by the death's of Basil and Yuri in Lost Planet, one of the only moments of the game were the story and acting came together quite well.


----------



## Xan_vega (Apr 28, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Many Spoilers Ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could not stop bawling during that, I ended up waking up my husband because I was crying to hard and he yelled at me for crying over a game (he later appologized when he was the one crying like a baby that got dropped).

Other games that made me cry:

Hey You Pikachu-When pikachu goes back to the woods after star gazing with you.
Kingdom Hearts 2-when goofy gets hit in the head by a huge rock and is thought to be dead, and end sequence when Sora gets the note from Kairi and Donald and Goofy are waiting for him.
Kingdom Hearts- The end sequence when Riku says good bye to Sora and when Sora is yanked away from Kairi
Final Fantasy 3- the death of Aria
Final Fantasy 7- death of Aeris
Final Fantasy 8- Laguna visiting Raine's grave and showing her he still wears the wedding ring.
Final Fantasy 9- When Garnet dives into Zidane's arms
Final Fantasy 10- death of the Ronsos, Sending Jecht and Auron, saying goodbye to Tidus (though he annoyed me)
Final Fantasy 10 2- Shuyin realizing it is time to give up
Final Fantasy 12- Fran going back to save Baflear, Baush saying goodbye to Noah
Monster Rancher 2- anytime a monster dies
Princess maker 2- When your daughter marries Cube the demon butler


----------



## DavidN (Apr 28, 2007)

I was just watching the end of FF8 last night - I was amazed how much it still affected me. Square really know how to make FMVs...

And you know that fanfare that plays at the start of FF8's credits, and that also appears on the menu of FF12? I've no idea what its name is, but it's one of the most incredible pieces of music from any game ever.


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

I seriously cried a river when the white dragon died in The Longest Journey. The impact of seeing April leaning onto the corpse of her mother and crying was just too hard for me to take. I completely bursted with tears, as the first time ever in a videogame. The game also gave me several other emotional moments, but the moment the white dragon died was probably the most emotional.


----------



## Seydaschu (Apr 30, 2007)

Someone mentioned this once already, but I also remember Super Metroid.

(SPOILER I guess)

Daw, poor Super Metroid, when it thinks Samus is its mom and even makes those cute noises.  Then it saves you from Mother Brain, but then it dies and Samus goes into Pissed-Off mode!  I can imagine a remake:
Samus:  "You don't understand!  THAT WAS *MY* METROID, BITCH!" *BIZZOW BREOW* (hyper beam)


----------



## rinchansflower (May 3, 2007)

I have a few of those moments, because I can be a real crybaby sometimes.  And a good game can really get me.  Oh yeah, all spoilers down below, so don't read if you don't want to find out.

- Aries's death in FFVII.  When I first saw that, and the music played in the background...I just started bawling.  It was so sad.  That, and she was one of my best characters.  I spent all that time leveling her up only for her to die.

- Tales of Destiny, Lion's death.  My pretty emo boy just had to die...

- Kingdom Hearts ending.  I didn't actually cry, but I was sad.  I mean, Sora had to leave Kairi...

- Ending of FFX.  Freaking Tidus and his death, and how absolutly dramatic it had to be.  The music, Yuna's confession to him...god, I just couldn't take it, after hours of playing.


----------



## Kasai_san (May 3, 2007)

FFX...man, I bawled so hard at the end of that....

and Metal Gear Solid 2...when Emma dies...It wasnt so much her death, as it was how hard Otacon took it...

Everyone I know cried when Aeris died in FFVII, but that part had been spoiled for me for years...I feel kind of cheated...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 3, 2007)

When Aeris died.  I think that's a pretty canonical moment in gaming.  Like the game or hate it, it left an impact and that scene was a part of it.

Red XIII learning that his dad died protecting his loved ones and the entire canyon. 

Lots of stuff damnit, I'm a crybaby.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 21, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> When Aeris died.  I think that's a pretty canonical moment in gaming.  Like the game or hate it, it left an impact and that scene was a part of it.
> 
> Red XIII learning that his dad died protecting his loved ones and the entire canyon.
> 
> Lots of stuff damnit, I'm a crybaby.



those are sad moments


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 21, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> 1. Elite Beat Agents: "You're the Inspiration." (Christmas Level).  The first time I played it through, I could barely see the beats because my eyes were all misty.  So I screwed up.  And then it turns out her daddy never returned, and ten years later, Lucy has become an embittered, depressed teenager because the EBA wasn't elite enough to let her Daddy come back and keep his promise.  Related: the "Over the Distance" level from Ouendan, where you play as a ghost trying to tell his wife, "I love you, don't forget me."



Yeah, that got to me too. I actually had tears running down my face and I still tear up when I play it.



			
				hal1989 said:
			
		

> Metal gear Solid: When Sniper Wolf died.



That got to me to. It was mostly her story about being a kid and then what sinched it was the wolves howling sadly as they knew she died. Plus the fact Hal Emmerick loved her and could do nothing to save her, so he was crushed. Even though he tired to stop her and Snake from fighting.


----------



## wolfe97 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thrivis said:
			
		

> I cried all over the end of Metal Gear Solid 3. I'm wierd.
> 
> Didn't really cry over anything else... I usually play games while doing other things, so even if something would usually make me cry, I'm not paying enough attention to care lol. MGS 3 is the exception since that thing is a piece of genius. =O



it;s not all that wierd. i got a little teary at the end of that one. it was a very sad ending as compared to MGS2 which kinda left you with a real prideful feeling. although 2 had some sad moments. couldn;t help but get a tad teary watching hal cry over emmas body


----------



## Dr.Wilopolis (Jul 21, 2007)

PSIV spoiler:













The death of Alys REALLY made me sad. She was so... awesome, and I think the music itself contributed. I shed a few tears. And it got worse when you fought her at Anger Tower.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 21, 2007)

Now that I've went back and started playing FFX again, the music seems a LOT sadder.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 21, 2007)

FFX got to me, too. Actually, the scene with Auron was the bit that got me - he was the best FF character ever


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 21, 2007)

Just watching the opening again after not having played it in about 2 years and knowing what's going to happen. The music fits perfectly.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 22, 2007)

During Halo 2...when those poor Sangheili ( covenant elite ) were betrayed by the prophets and were slaughtered by the brutes....


By the prophets...what have these brutes done?
They have shed much of our brother's blood...and for that they must DIE!!!!


----------



## Fractilion (Jul 22, 2007)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> The ending of Terranigma. It just got to me for some reason.



Aye.


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

I cried when I saw the end of Silent Hill 2 until I realised I accidently threw my joystick into my eye


----------



## Arka (Jul 22, 2007)

Never cried over a game, but the end of FFX got my man-pride going pretty good.


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2007)

[size=xx-large]None, pussies.[/size]


----------



## LiquorDoll (Jul 24, 2007)

I agreed, Auron dieing in FFX got me. I didn't give a shit about Yuna or Tidus, they both annoyed me. But Auron being sent make me cry ;___;

Though... the sadest moment ever was, like someone else said, the end AMV of FFVIII, with the part with Laguna. He's my favourite VG character ever, and I thought a lot of his story was just, so sad. So that ending made me bawl like a baby.


----------



## Poink (Jul 24, 2007)

LiquorDoll said:
			
		

> I agreed, Auron dieing in FFX got me. I didn't give a shit about Yuna or Tidus, they both annoyed me. But Auron being sent make me cry ;___;
> 
> Though... the sadest moment ever was, like someone else said, the end AMV of FFVIII, with the part with Laguna. He's my favourite VG character ever, and I thought a lot of his story was just, so sad. So that ending made me bawl like a baby.



YOU.


----------



## Angrhiel (Jul 24, 2007)

No game has actually ever made me cry but...
Some moments on FFIX, FFVIII got me reaaaalllll close *ohnoes*

Pokemon mystery dungeon red/blue's ending really made me uncomfortable too.
(I think I'll go become AN HERO now)
:B


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2007)

Angrhiel said:
			
		

> No game has actually ever made me cry but...
> Some moments on FFIX, FFVIII got me reaaaalllll close *ohnoes*
> 
> Pokemon mystery dungeon red/blue's ending really made me uncomfortable too.
> ...



DO IT


----------



## slyfoxtail (Jul 26, 2007)

Phantasy Star ll the death of nei, lt took me completely by suprise...l really liked her too...she was a cool character.
And the ending! shit! everyone dies! and HUMANS are the bad guys! actually thats not so suprising, but nothing much is resolved, and an entire world is destroyed in the process.(palm) l gotta hand it to sega, lt took alot of balls to make such a different story that was challenged the more traditional rpg stories of the time.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think any made me cry. But some were sad.
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater.. What a tweest!
Star Fox Command *Spoilers!*

When Fox and Krystal had a son (So happy!)
When Fox and Krystal speak about their feelings and Krystal joins Star Fox again.
When Krystal ran away from Fox and joined Star Wolf. Both where she becomes and awesome pilot, and when she becomes Kursed
And when Falco and Fox become racers. (When Fox looked all sad)

*End Spoilers*
Otherwise I can't think of much more.


----------



## Jerreh (Jul 26, 2007)

The Suffering. The good ending got me tears in my eyes, how he finally remembers that it wasn't him who killed his two sons and wife.

Nothing else, for now.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 7, 2008)

i cried during the Meryl ending while the Otacon ending gave me nothing but "Holy cow this shit is AWESOME!!!!" but i never really liked Meryl. I like her better in twin snakes than the psx original. also, i cried during the Aeris death scene once, because i stumped my toe on the table trying to kick  back and enjoy the FMV and my toenail tore and it was bleeding and god damn that was the most pain i was ever in. i'm not making this up.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 7, 2008)

Silent Hill for me (spoilers ahead):

Silent Hill: When you get the bad ending (not the VERY bad ending), Harrys daughter dies leaving him alone

Silent Hill 2: When Angela commited suicide by walking up the burning stairs and all James could do is watch as she slowly dissapears in the flames

Silent Hill 3: Heather finding Harry dead in his chair

Silent Hill 4: ... ok this game doesnt really deserve to be here as it was horribly bad in my opinion but it still had one point... after the first level where the girl dies and Henry tries to calm her as she passes away in his arms


----------



## sgolem (Apr 7, 2008)

Holy fucking thread necromancy, Batman!

I got excited.  I thought Poink and Arka, etc. were back...


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 7, 2008)

I got a little teary eyed at Geist. Mainly when Gigi was telling her story on what happened to her.


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy to see other have felt the same way as me.

But the first time I cried during a game was FFVII, when Red XIII finds out that his father is not a coward and died defending the village.

:cry:


Aerith going down was more stunning than sad, and then you had that nasty boss battle while her music played, no time to grieve yet.



I've gotten a bit misty during other sad parts, like the end of Twilight Princess, but the Red XIII thing affected me the most.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

When Sniper Wolf dies in Metal Gear Solid....the wolf howls and the music makes it into such a sad atmosphere
the ending on Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater is sooo sad...


----------



## Kajet (Apr 8, 2008)

Bad day LA... I cried cause even the $5 I paid for it was a horrendous rip off... like wasting $100 on a pair of D cells...


----------



## Meliz (Apr 8, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Bad day LA... I cried cause even the $5 I paid for it was a horrendous rip off... like wasting $100 on a pair of D cells...



didn't read the first post, right?


----------



## Arden (Apr 8, 2008)

THE DARKNESS,
FF7
umm... hmm... I don't have much attatchment to games unless it has a really really good story

OH right , Mass Effect, That critical point where you had to choose between Kiden Aleko , and the girl (didn't bother to memorize her name)


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 8, 2008)

end of majora's mask was touching, almost made me cry to find out (maybe spoiler here?) that the skull kid was the same one you taught saria's song to in OoT and it showed that the skull kid drew you and him together on a stump and it palyed saria's song with further sealed the fact it was that same skull kid (he mentions something bout how you smell like the fairy boy in the woods) and it was like EGAD! very warm fuzzy feeling at the end of the credits of that game


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 8, 2008)

Man :C 

The ending of KH. I cried liek a little girl when he had to leave Kairi :C
</33


...

only game too >:


----------



## chronoteeth (Apr 9, 2008)

Since the first post beared no mention of fear, then I shall say so!

2nd Resident evil. I was young, and I cried everytime I watched my father play it, but I couldn't stop watching. Something was hooking me... After 2 weeks of waking up teary eyed and sleeping in my parents bedroom, My dad finally beat the game. I was so happy.

Little did I realise that he beat it just as RE3 was coming out, and that scared me so much more. Now I love the series, cause now I have balls. :3

As in sadness crap, my grandma cried when Aeris died in FF7, couldn't play until 4 years later.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2008)

I wept manly tears for Eliwood and Ninian in Fire Emblem. So bloody tragic.

I can't think of anything else, except maybe for the end of Secret of Mana.


----------



## Dayken (Apr 9, 2008)

Throwing in another vote for the "You're the Inspiration" stage of Elite Beat Agents, as well as the death of Aeris.

For some reason, the ending to Klonoa: Door to Phantomile STILL gets to me. =/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzvqEiSNlzA  (Spoilers, obviously.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 9, 2008)

I've never actually cried in a video game before. I think the closest I came to was:

-Yumei's recruitment chapter in Valkyrie Profile. She's a half-mermaid, treated like shit by her fellow merfolk so she goes to find her father. She's picked up by a fishing ship and the boy sorta falls in love with her. She and the boy talk about what they would wish for if they found a Cerulean Lapis, and then she finds out her father died so she's all alone. She runs to the ocean, the boy followed her and finds she's a mermaid. Yumei says "bye!" and sheds one tear, which turns into a Cerulean Lapis. And then the boy picks up the lapis and wishes for Yumei to be with her parents, which means she has to die. 

-Celia in Valkyrie Profile. Her friends, Arngrim, Lawfer, Aelia, Kashell, and Grey all die and she's left alone. 

-When you started going to find Tidus in Final Fantasy X-2. 
*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*
(I almost cried there.)

-The Ending to Link's Awakening.


I actually had my eyes water while playing some games, but those games were Wind Waker and Katamari Damacy. It was a self-defense mechanism since the amounts of eye-searing Cel-Shading lit my eyes on fire.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 10, 2008)

The ending to Halo 3 was kinda sad, thats about the only game I can think of that came anywhere near to making me shed a tear


----------



## Misujage (Apr 10, 2008)

In Tales of Symphonia. Two times actually...

When the old lady at the beginning was turned into a monster...
And when Mithos had a fit when he though everyone, including his sister, was turning on him....


----------



## XERO (Apr 13, 2008)

The ending of Deus Ex 2, aka not being able to choose pure freedom(that doesn't end in tragedy), only enslavement of some form.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

Halo 3 because whe *sniff* when I got up to get a drink I accidentaly unplugged my 360 after beating it on legendary, oh and it was the last one.


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 15, 2008)

a lot of games


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Must be hmm....

Call of Duty 4 when the USMC guy died, they set that up so well I was just in shock...

The only other time I think might have been on World in Conflict when Bannon went out with a 'bang'

There's probably way more but I can't call them up right now =/


----------



## Kolvix (Apr 15, 2008)

Lost Odyssey for Xbox 360.......... Some of those "1000 years of dreams" almost had me in tears. They were pretty tragic D :


----------



## Af-Mas (Apr 16, 2008)

I've never cried from sadness in a game, but there were some moments in Twilight Princess that touched me. Like, after you save Colin from the King Bublin guy or whatever, his whole scene just got me all teary eyed.


----------



## Sylvine (Apr 16, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII, Final Fantasy X. If You don't know when, I won't be spoiling it. ( Others have, probably, anyways ). 

I _almost_ did at the end of Vargant Story, but the sheer overall awesomeness of the ending prevented me from doing that. Still, what a shame, I really liked that character.... 

~Sylv


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 16, 2008)

Cry?

Cry!?







*MY STRENGTH WILL MAKE YOU CRY*

Seriously, though, Murakumo. Despite the specifications that the OP made, I still have to say it. Biggest disappointment of From Software's ever. It was so bad it made me weep for the $7 that flitted away into nothingness. As for real saddening moments, well... There have been a number of sad moments I've seen in games, but nothing that made me cry. o.o


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 17, 2008)

So far the only games that have made me cry have been [Spoiler alert!] in Half Life 2: Episode 2 when you and Alyx are going to say goodbye to Eli, then two combine advisors come in and kill Eli. During the credits I was in a state of shock, then I cried. I found the ending scene in Call of Duty 4 to be very "strong" as well, everyone is dieing or dead, and then he comes. After putting a (ok 5) bullets in him gave a real "movie" effect.


----------



## Arc (Apr 17, 2008)

Phantasy Star online...
I played it on Singleplayermode for ~500 hours.
Then i finally got an internet connection for my Cube.
So i went online and my game-save data got damaged...
500 Hours for nothing...
-.-


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 17, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:
			
		

> Phantasy Star online...
> I played it on Singleplayermode for ~500 hours.
> Then i finally got an internet connection for my Cube.
> So i went online and my game-save data got damaged...
> ...



*points to first post*
Another one I could think of was when you see the cake at the end of portal. Well, one tear counts doesn't it?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 17, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> ArcticWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think ArcticWolf's situation perfectly fits the "crying out of sadness or despair" thing. Quit trying to play mod.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Apr 17, 2008)

The voice acting in Two Worlds was so atrocious that it made me laugh until i cried.


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Apr 18, 2008)

I have to agree with the whole loosing your save work. Truely is a reason to cry sometimes. Ok, if you don't want to count that I'm still keeping with Phantasy Star... but not Online.

Phantasy Star 2 and 4 have some of the most emotional scenes ever when a main character dies. PSII it's quite an emotional sacrifice... and PSIV it was a final attack that didn't even allow her any choice in it, simply caught in the blast and left to die in bed in pain.


----------



## Chastos (Apr 21, 2008)

The only moments I recall tearing up while playing a game were:

1. Podley's story of Bobbery in Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
2. The end of the "Christmas Gift" mission in Elite Beat Agents.


----------



## Arc (Apr 23, 2008)

A Video on Youtube just reminded me on the Majoras Mask.
"The song of Healing"
Everytime I hear it, it just makes me want to cry.
There are so many sad scenes in the game connected with this Song.
*sniff*


----------

